# 91 Maxima 5 speed capacity



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,

What is the actual capacity of the 5 speed tranny in a 1991 Nissan Maxima 5 speed? Do you use GL4 85-90 weight or ?

Thanks


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the actual capacity of the 5 speed tranny in a 1991 Nissan Maxima 5 speed? Do you use GL4 85-90 weight or ?
> 
> Thanks


I used some cheap 80-90, but once I get my clutch and flywheel in, I will be using redline gear oil. I recommend redline mtl; it is pricey, but will prolong the life and improve the shifting of your transmission.


----------

